# How to mount plow on small tractor?



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Iv been looking round and every one seams to mount there plow different. I have a 94 Ford 1720 about 30 hp, very strong little tractor, also has a loader on it. I dose not have any extra remotes. I have a MM1 8 ft Fisher plow i want to mount on it some how. Here are the ways iv seen it done.
1st is welding mounts in the bucket, least attractive 

2nd is taking the bucket off and welding up a mount right to the loader arms. and using the bucket trip line to angle the plow side to side. 

3rd is to take the loader off and fab up some MM1 for the front of the tractor, use the loader line to power the plow. 

I like the 2nd one for easy of making the mount, but taking the bucket off is no that easy, but you can also stack way higher.
and the 3rd would be the strongest, but will also get hung up easyer with the low mount. 

any thoughts would be great.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We put a 8' plow on the loader arms (quick attach) and tweaked the arms - not bad. Later we removed the loader and installed a traditional mount directly to the tractor. Ground clearance / getting hung up was not an issue. This is much stronger and in my opinion a better solution. Compact tractor loader arms are not meant for plowing. You asked. 



dj89;1154452 said:


> Iv been looking round and every one seams to mount there plow different. I have a 94 Ford 1720 about 30 hp, very strong little tractor, also has a loader on it. I dose not have any extra remotes. I have a MM1 8 ft Fisher plow i want to mount on it some how. Here are the ways iv seen it done.
> 1st is welding mounts in the bucket, least attractive
> 
> 2nd is taking the bucket off and welding up a mount right to the loader arms. and using the bucket trip line to angle the plow side to side.
> ...


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

mount the plow on the 3pt on the back of the tractor.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a back blade on the 3 point, will have a snow blower next year. Looks like ill be making a mount on the frame. is there any advantage, to using the mm1 other than being able to remove just the plow fast?


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

I am working on making a mount for inside the bucket, no QD's. Seems like a lot of plow to hang that far out front if mounted to the loader arms unless you really have loaded on some ballast and/or chains so you are probably on the right tract with a frame mount. Your tractor only weighs around 2600# with the loader. The MM would make it easier to mount/dismount, leave a cleaner look to your mount if left on the tractor year round (something to hang weights on in the non-snow season?). Either way you would be able to use your loader valve to control the blade lift and angle once you take the loader off. If you go with a loader mount check to see if your loader valve has a 'power beyond' feature that will let you add additional hydraulics simply.
There are lots of ideas, some beter than others here: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/build-yourself/ search for 'snow plow' This set up looks very nice: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/build-yourself/190596-john-deere-6430-10-fisher.html

Chad


----------

